# A life saving article like no other I have seen



## Guest (Sep 16, 2014)

http://www.hlntv.com/slideshow/2014/09/16/george-goldfish-surgery?sr=fb091614goldfish11alink


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Cool!! Not a common thing.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2014)

Yep, I was amazed that they did life saving procedures on fish.


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

yes!they are finally caring more about fish.take that walmart!!!!


----------

